# Netzteil Leistungsberechnung



## dignsag (3. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe zuhause in meinem Rechner ein 350 Watt Netzteil. Im Rechner stecken übliche Sachen. Ne PCIe 128 MB Grafikkarte, AMD Athlon 64 3000+, 4 mal 512er Riegel DDR-Ram, Netzwerkkarte, der rest Sound usw ist Onboard!

Mir wurde schon beim Kauf gesagt das 350 Watt für das ganze Zeug möglicherweise nicht ausreichen für die ganzen Geräte! Aber so wie es jetzt ist läuft es wunderbar ohne Probleme!

Nun möchte ich noch eine 2. Grafikkarte für den SLI Modus nachrüsten! Die Frage ist jetzt nur, würde das mein Netzteil verkraften? Wie errechne ich das überhaupt! Ich weiß ja das die Grafikkarte eine der größten Stromschlucker ist! Wäre dankbar für Ratschläge.


----------



## Caliterra (4. Februar 2006)

Hier auf der Webseite kannste es mal grob überschlagen.

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/cms/energieverbrauch.html


----------



## dignsag (4. Februar 2006)

Nett das Teil,

vielen Dank! Das hat echt weitergeholfen ^^

289 Watt

hätte mit mehr gerechnet!


----------



## chmee (7. Februar 2006)

Der Leistungsrechner ist wirklich nett, aber 0 Aussagekräftig. Leider.

Für meinen Rechner sind es etwa 255W, aber mein Netzteil hat nur 230W (µATX) .
Abgezogen 20% Verlustleistung, sind es etwa 180W, die er reel bringt.
Da saugt sich der Rechner etwa 70W aus der Luft.. 

mfg chmee


----------

